# Cherry Mx Switches wechseln



## MoeJoeReloaded (24. August 2013)

Hi, ich hab bloß eine kurze Frage: 
Momentan wird eine Razer BlackWidow (Blue Cherry Switches) Tastatur benutzt.

Kann ich die Blue Switches einfach gegen die Braunen auswechseln? 
Sieht mir ziemlich danach aus als könnte man die einfach rausnehmen und die Braunen reinsetzen.

Google, war ganz verschiedener Meinung jedoch nie ohne endgültiges Ergebnis.

Mfg Moe 
Hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------



## OctoCore (24. August 2013)

Wenn man ihn erst vernünftig entlötet, sehe ich kein weiteres Problem. Halteclips zusammendrücken und entnehmen.
Billiger und weniger Arbeit ist natürlich, eine BWU mit Browns zu kaufen - zumindest gab es mal welche. Im Moment bin ich grade etwas hinter dem Mond, was das aktuelle Razer-Portfolio angeht. 
Über 100 Switches gehen bei Endkundenpreisen gut ins Geld. Da kann man gleich eine neue Tastatur mit Brownies nehmen - muss ja nicht von Razer sein.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (25. August 2013)

hi, 
also was ich meinte ist dass wenn ich die Keycaps runternehme sehe ich eigentlich nur den Switch (blau)
was so aussieht als könnte man den einfach so rausnehmen und die Braunen switches wieder reinklicken.
So ähnlich wie wenn man nur die Keycaps wechseln würde. 

Mfg


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2013)

Tja, trau deinen Augen nicht. 
Die sind trotzdem fest verlötet.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (25. August 2013)

Ah ja daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Ich dachte die werden einfach eingeklipst und somit wird auch der Kontakt hergestellt.
Ja denn die Blue Cherry fangen an zu nerven, immer dieses geklicke :p 
Am Anfang Super 
doch einfach nur schlimm für andere Personen im Raum wenn die auf dem Pc sind und ich schreibe oder spiele


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2013)

Ach - die Anderen. 
Aber wenn man die Switches einfach tauschen könnte - was zahlst du denn für einen?
Immerhin brauchst du über 100 davon.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (26. August 2013)

Ja ich wollte eh nur die Buchstaben tauschen und die Ziffern 1-5 
Da diese im Spielbetrieb oft verwendet werden  

Hab die Tasten bereits alle gedämpft, dieses Aufschlagen (Plastik auf Plastik) Geräusch ist nicht mehr da.
Jedoch bleibt ja immer noch dieses markante klicken bei den Blues.

Nunja ich danke dir auf jeden Fall für deine Tipps! 

Mfg


----------



## metal4all (26. August 2013)

Da ich mich momentan auch mit dieser Frage beschäftige, hab ich gestern auf yt zufälligerweise 2 Videos dazu gefunden:

In diesem wird an einer Black widow gezeigt, wie man die kompletten Schalter austauscht:
How to replace backlight LEDs and Cherry MX switches in a mechanical keyboard. - YouTube

Hier wird gezeigt, wie man nur die Schalter wechselt ohne den Unterbau auszulöten:
Change Cherry MX Switch w/o soldering - YouTube
Jedoch steht in den Kommentaren, dass dies bei der BW nicht funktioniert...

vllt dann eher das hier?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HysRQnJiupQ

Ich hoffe dir ist damit geholfen


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (26. August 2013)

Vielen Dank, sowas habe ich gesucht! 
Jedoch wenn ich mir das Recht überlege verkaufe ich meine lieber und hol mir eine Neue. 
Das wird am besten sein  

Danke


----------

